# another brand question



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, what i am looking fir is a decent carving gouges that isn't real expensive like Pfiel, I am thinking 30.00 or less but decent quality. I am just benigning with spoons but don't want to limit myself yet. i want to buy what I need not sets. I am looking at beavercraft and Stryi, I wan a gouge that I can use with a mallet if needed


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I have a few Stryi tools, and it was a pleasurable business exchange, and I like what I got from them quite a bit.

If you have a local WoodCraft or Rockler keep an eye out for specials on specific tools. I have quite a few Pfeil gouges from WoodCraft that came in well below regular prices. The thing there is spending when you can actually hold, and play around with the tool before the actual spend is quite a nice thing.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I wish I had a local Woodcraft or Rockler but I don't I have to do internet. Its good to hear more good about Stryi. The only thinG I don't like are there handles. I knocked the hand off my spoon knife for a better handle twice. I was given a scrap of bocote so I made a better handle. I was looking on etsy and they have other more reasonable carving tools from over there thanks


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Try Schaaf. They are a new company making tools very similar to Phiel. Almost identical for almost 1.3 the cost.
Tell Eli Schaaf that I sent you (Wm. Francis Brown). 
I'm a 35 year Camden, Maine carver running a carving school and have switched over to Schaaf tools.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks I'll look into it


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

If you are just starting out, a couple of Flexcut gouges might work for you. Something like this: https://www.flexcut.com/home/product/mc208-7-x-716-11mm
or this
https://www.flexcut.com/home/product/sk446-6-x-12-12mm used with https://www.flexcut.com/home/product/sk103-quick-connect-power-handle
This gives you the option of adding another blade at any time. I have this set: https://www.flexcut.com/home/product/sk108-21-pc-deluxe-starter-set and I use it all the time.

Unless you intend to whale away, any palm tool can be used with a mallet. A few gentle taps with a mallet on the handle of a palm tool gives you great control over the depth of the cut. The Flexcut tools arrive carving sharp, and are easy to keep that way. I have one of these: https://www.flexcut.com/home/product/pw12-flexcut-slipstrop to keep my Flexcut gouges sharp.

BTW, I also own several Pfiel gouges and use them also - sometimes with a mallet, and sometimes just pushing with my hands…

Claude


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

one of the reason I want to keep the cost down is my age and health. i don't want to spend the money on a tool that i can pass on to my great grand kid because i might not be able to do anything next year, so longevity of a tool is not an issue


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

I also have some Stryi gouges. I have been happy with most of them, but recently started having trouble with the V-tool. It had been fine with little more than stropping, but I noticed a chip at the corner. It looks like it might be slightly too thin where it was folded and the outer wall of one side of the V is not quite flat. I finally got it sharp again, despite that lack of flatness, but a small chip started to develop again right next to the apex.

But the curved gouges I bought from them really were a good deal.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I looked at the V tool and I wasn't impressed, I finally bit the bullet and bought a full set from Yellowhammer


----------

